# Whitetail gathering device



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

In Mississippi and a few other states, (not sure about FL) the single shot exposed hammer .45-70 Govt. can be used as a "primative weapon". The original .45-70s were only about 1200 fps and the bullets were 400-500 grain. Thousands of buffalo and Indians were killed with them. Loaded with a 325gr. JHP, exiting at 2025fps is deadly out past 300 yards. I'll likely never make a shot past 200, but it's nice to know I'm toting alot more than the average muzzle loader. I didn't "steal" this H&R, but the price was fair. Now, I gotta find a scope!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a big no in FL.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Legal in La


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

aaronious45 said:


> That's a big no in FL.


Glad to know that. I'll hunt in Florida one day, but I'm waiting on a particular event to occur before hunting here. At least I can shoot it during gun season legally here. :yes:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

You might want to invest in a limb saver, or pachmayar decelerator for that monsta.....


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> You might want to invest in a limb saver, or pachmayar decelerator for that monsta.....


 yea my shoulder hurts just thinking about it. thats a beast. i shoot a 12 gauge single shot and with slugs it just aint no fun.


----------

